# My Pastor During College...



## Ivan (Dec 6, 2008)

[Technical difficulties...I'm back]

Below you will find my college pastor. He is the one we can _blame_ for me believing the Doctrines of Grace. I'm not sure what conference this is, but it will give you an idea of the kind of preaching he is. I'll let you know that his favorite preacher ever was Martyn Lloyd-Jones.

[video=youtube;5k71rCp0Ld4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k71rCp0Ld4[/video]

-----Added 12/5/2008 at 04:18:36 EST-----

**bump**

-----Added 12/6/2008 at 04:36:06 EST-----

Any comments about his preaching?


----------

